# Bird Numbers West of Bismarck



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Just got back from two and a half days of pheasant hunting. Have been hunting the same area ( from Flasher to Elgin) for 10 years. Have never seen the bird numbers this bad.Must be down 75%. Three years of drought is not good for anything. Walked 1/2 of Thursday all day Friday and Saturday. Had 4 shots two I should of had but like to pratice shoot and release. The other two were so far I would have not taken on a average year. Only saw about 15-20 roosters and maybe 40 hens. Local friends in the area say it was bad all year.
Bottom line 3 days of wind, 33 degree days, snow, mist, no birds, good work from a new 1 year old lab, beer, steak and fun with friends from the local area= great hunting. Does not getany better. Birds are just a bonus.


----------

